# Flo wheels



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had received their set of these? What size combinations did you go for? I'm thinking 60/90 with ceramic bearings at the moment as a set of race wheels but I could be persuaded to a 60/60 and just ride the all the time as our roads are flat and pretty good, apart from a couple of shop reviews I haven't seen anything from real end-users yet.


----------



## Trig2275 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bump....

I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Same here...I'm interested in these wheels for my TT bike.

On paper they look like a winner, but there is a lack of actual wheel use out there right now. The only drawback, aside from lack of reviews, would be their weight as they are not the lightest wheels on the market (but for TT's, at least flat ones, that's not a huge concern).

The design looks like they bought the HED Jet technology (since it looks like HED is moving to carbon clinchers)...or are at least using similar build methods (same factory?).

I'm looking at a set of the 90's and a disc rear. That way I can train on the 90's and use the disc for races.

I'd be very interested to see some real world reviews other than Tririg.com's review...which was good, but given it's a blog/web magazine I only give it so much credance at this point.


----------



## Trig2275 (Sep 11, 2012)

There is a very good thread going over at slowtwitch that I found. Here is some info I copy and pasted from it....

This might help serve as a rough guideline. 

Choosing a FLO Wheelset 

Front Wheel 
Our FLO 60 and 90 have similar aerodynamics. The FLO 90 is faster until about 12 degrees of yaw, and our FLO 60 is faster at yaw angles greater than 12 degrees. This is a common trend among other aero wheels on the market. It is known that faster riders experience shallower yaw angles. It's just how the physics work out. This means faster riders (riders who have and average speed of ~24mph or greater) will benefit more from the FLO 90. Athletes averaging less than ~24mph will benefit more from the FLO 60. Also, keep in mind that the FLO 90 will be a little more touchy in cross winds. Our new fairing shapes allow all of our wheels to handle much better in cross winds when compared to a v-notch profile, but if you are at all nervous about bike handling, the FLO 60 will be an easier wheel to handle on the front. 

Rear Wheel 
The rear wheel is a bit of a different story. To start, crosswinds really don't effect a rear wheel like they do a front wheel. This is because there is no steering axis. For this reason, don't base your rear wheel choice on crosswind handling. Let us give a few examples of what rear wheel choices you could make and why. 

Rear FLO 90 
Based on our experience from talking with thousands of people, we would imagine most triathletes will go with a FLO 60/90 combo. The main reason for this choice is versatility and aerodynamics. For athletes who are not able to also buy a FLO DISC, the FLO 90 will make a great covered wheel. Our FLO DISC was based on the FLO 90 shape. Therefore, a covered FLO 90 should be the next best thing when compared to our FLO DISC. Getting near FLO DISC aerodynamics by simply adding a wheel cover to your FLO 90, gives triathletes a lot of versatility. Very aerodynamic versatility at that. 

Rear FLO 60 
The rear FLO 60 may work better for road cyclists who are racing crits, stages races etc. Since the rear FLO 60 is lighter, it will help with the heavy climbing you can experience in some stage races, and will help (a small amount since aerodynamics are more important) with the frequent accelerations you experience in crits. If you ever need to use a wheel cover on the FLO 60, the aerodynamics should also be very good. 

Aren't triathletes also concerned about weight? 

That is a good question. Since most triathlon courses have average climbing (rolling hills), aerodynamics are much more important than weight. This articlehttp://www.slowtwitch.com/...nd_Inertia_2106.html[/url] published by Slowtwitch (written by Tom A) helps to explain why. For that reason, I think most triathletes will benefit more from having the ultra aero option of adding a wheel cover to their FLO 90. 

FLO DISC 
A disc wheel is always the fastest wheel (assuming you are not racing a mountain stage). The FLO DISC is super fast and if you want the ultimate "get from point A to point B in as little time as possible wheel", get the FLO DISC. 

In the end the FLO 60 and FLO 90 are both very aero wheels and any of the combos, 60/60, 60/90, 90/90 will make great choices that are much faster than stock training wheels. All of that said, the aerodynamics of the FLO 60 and 90 are very similar. If you have your heart set on a specific set of wheels, you really can't go wrong with any combo you choose. 

I hope that helps. 

Chris Thornham 
FLO Cycling: http://www.flocycling.com


----------



## kyamei (Aug 11, 2011)

I've got a set of 60/60 + a disc from the original pre-order. I'm just using the 60/60 as everyday wheels on my TT bike since they're so inexpensive. (although I say "everyday wheels" I don't ride my TT bike all that often). I've got no complaints and am quite happy with my purchase. They're wheels and they work -- they're round, they roll well, they look good, they go "whoosh", and they are supposedly aero (looks good to my "eyeball windtunnel"). 

Just a note for those who care: the hubs are noisy. I rather like the noise, but I know it bothers some people.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was impressed enough to order the 60/60 set which came in at $900ish then when I pressed to order I noticed the delivery charge to me in the cursed sandpit I live in was an extra $325 which made my "cheap" aero wheelset considerably more expensive. I enquired as to the rate and got a very swift and courteous mail back from them giving me the reasons which I appreciated. So now I'm looking fro someone who regualrly travels to Dubai from the States to send them to. From all I can find out they are superb wheels at the leading edge of the tech for an awesome price, I'm getting some, just a matter of time.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

So...I took the plunge and ordered a set of the 90's. 

If the quality is as good as I've read, I'll order the rear disc....and I will post thoughts after I get to ride them a little, which likely won't be much since winter is quickly approaching.


----------

